# Aggressive Manueli Piranha Attacking Me !



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

My Aggressive Manueli Piranha Attacking Me while im trying to clean the tank


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

piranha9 said:


> My Aggressive Manueli Piranha Attacking Me while im trying to clean the tank


very nice looking manueli...just letting you know if you give a manueli lots of room to swim it'll be a lot more aggressive.


----------

